# New Series of the Inbetweeners :)



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Hurrah! Starting just after that goddawful Skins finishes. I hope it's brilliant.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it too


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

apparently the boys go clubbing in london in one episode! i'm so excited - it's going to be the anti-skins


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh I loved the first series - really looking forward to this


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 20, 2009)

First series of this was brilliant!  Will this one have the same main characters, or introduce a whole new set like on skins?


----------



## g force (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like they're still there but with added numptys this time. Brilliant


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 20, 2009)

I found this a more enjoyable show than skins anyway tbh.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah ! frieeeeend!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 20, 2009)

I loved this, can't wait.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I did the first thread when it initaially started - I watched the first episode and loved it but it got mixed reviews here - a mate of mine was round at my flat after that series ended and I played him the first episode on Virgin TV where they have loads of episodes of stuff and he ended up watching the whole series in one night  Oh, the 'friend? friend? you are not my fucking friend jumping on the car bit  and the puking on the child


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 21, 2009)

was so great, series one. vulgar, infantile crap and utterly brilliant


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2009)

Enjoyed the first series. Reminded me of my sixth form days.

Where is it it set?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 21, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Where is it it set?


not far from thorpe park.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 21, 2009)

That main guy is soo Dillinger.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Another reason to celebrate the end of skins...


----------



## rikwakefield (Mar 23, 2009)

The Inbetweeners is the best thing on TV IMO. It captures what it's like to be a lad at that age so perfectly.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2009)

It's starting on Thurs 2nd April, E4 at 10pm.



> New series of the sitcom about four teenagers growing up in suburbia. The new term begins at Rudge Park comprehensive and the infamous sociology and geography field trip to Swanage is coming up. A new girl, Lauren, has joined the school, and Will has taken a particular shine to her.


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 29, 2009)

article in the timesonline

writer says a girl really did tell him 'just move your hips'


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2009)

Bump cos it starts in 20 mins on E4!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

Already shaping up to be another brilliant series


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 2, 2009)

Brilliant as ever


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 2, 2009)

woops missed it

is it gonna be on 4od?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm actually rofl lmao. The end was so absolutely fucking hilarious


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

its on at 11 on e4+1


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 2, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> its on at 11 on e4+1



i don't have digital


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 2, 2009)

very funny indeed


----------



## beeboo (Apr 2, 2009)

that was great


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> its on at 11 on e4+1



Excellent, I'll stick it on. 

Never seen it before, but my mate has just bought the first series DVD, so hopefully it'll be worth a catch-up borrow.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2009)

That had me on the brink of tears more than once. The bit with the fish was horrifically funny 

I love how the characters are far too ridiculous to exist in the real world, whilst being _exactly like teenage boys really are_ at the same time.


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2009)

That was really good, love the Cartwright character looking for his MILF. 

Great stuff, had me laughing right from the start.


----------



## catinthehat (Apr 3, 2009)

Please let it be on 4od - I have to leave my room if I want real tv.  It makes Skins look like - well shit really.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to mute the TV on the fish bit cos I couldn't breath from the laughter 

Tis good to see the writers haven't lost it it seems, I'm sure the rest will be just as good.

Its a generally good program to watch, the acting is fun to watch, but then you get the real side splitters chucked in and it makes it magical


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2009)

it didn't disappoint 

"what if it's a shark?"


----------



## beeboo (Apr 3, 2009)

When they were trailing the first series I thought it looked absolutely dire and that the acting was terrible, really awkward.  It took my actually watching an episode to realise that 'really awkward' is just how teenage boys actually act. 

Anyway it's probably the funniest thing on TV right now, love it.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 3, 2009)

loved it....really need to get the 1st series, only caught the one where they all bunked off and got wasted....very funny


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 3, 2009)

I very very rarely laugh out loud but the boat scene was brilliant  The sex mad lad makes me cringe but what a perfect portrayal  (my 17 yo daughter thinks its shit )


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 3, 2009)

was it a real fish he punched to death....sure it was as the blood looked very real....surprised people aren't all over that


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> was it a real fish he punched to death....sure it was as the blood looked very real....surprised people aren't all over that


----------



## Sadken (Apr 3, 2009)

Watched one episode of this with my girlfriend and now she won't let me watch it around her.  I don't particularly want to watch it, I'm just pretty intrigued by it cos the one episode I saw was a mix of really crude language you just don't hear on the tv like the main characters referring to girls as "slags" and some really, I thought, pretty inspired bits.  It was an episode where one of the characters had a bloke he occasionally talked to about football and all his regular mates were ripping the piss out of him about it, going "friend" in a really stupid voice at him till he flipped.  I found that really funny because it was exactly like my life at school for a couple of years.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahahaha...that was class! Looks like it's shaping up to be even better than the first series. 

poor fish 

But


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2009)

It's the first time I've laughed so hard I've coughed and spluttered and something on the telly in ages (since series 1, I guess). I love it 

My favourite bit was when Will shouted at the pigeons


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

i liked the small bits - simon waving at carli on the bus, who ignores him, so he has to pretend he's fiddling with the air conditioning instead  - sort of thing i'd do!


----------



## girasol (Apr 3, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> I very very rarely laugh out loud but the boat scene was brilliant  The sex mad lad makes me cringe but what a perfect portrayal  (my 17 yo daughter thinks its shit )



I think teenagers generally take themselves too seriously too enjoy it.  Are there any teenagers out there who like this?

Great start!!!! 

p.s. I did wonder about the fish - I kept screaming 'throw it back in!' - and then one of the characters said 'I'm not eating something out of the sea!!!' and I just couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2009)

my step-daughter (16 (that's her age, not her name)) loves it.


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

"Her face is wrinkled 'cos of all the jizz"


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

"so your imaginary friend fucked an imaginary older woman in swanage, and because of that you're taking geography A-Level? - good plan!"


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2009)

sadken said:
			
		

> Watched one episode of this with my girlfriend and now she won't let me watch it around her. I don't particularly want to watch it, I'm just pretty intrigued by it cos the one episode I saw was a mix of really crude language you just don't hear on the tv like the main characters referring to girls as "slags" and some really, I thought, pretty inspired bits. It was an episode where one of the characters had a bloke he occasionally talked to about football and all his regular mates were ripping the piss out of him about it, going "friend" in a really stupid voice at him till he flipped. I found that really funny because it was exactly like my life at school for a couple of years.




car friend


----------



## Sabu (Apr 3, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> car friend



I liked they still did the 'friend' voice with the thumbs up from the paedo teacher.


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking forward to picking up the first series DVD off my mate, tonight.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing. Best comedy on TV. Ever.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> My favourite bit was when Will shouted at the pigeons


That was my favourite bit too!! (seagulls) 
I don't know why, I just liked them running away from him.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> Amazing. Best comedy on TV. Ever.



I'm inclined to agree, in terms of genuine 'lols'. That and 30 Rock.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2009)

Im gona have to watch it again tonight or saturday, second time round should be funny still I hope.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 3, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm inclined to agree, in terms of genuine 'lols'. That and 30 Rock.



Never seen 30 Rock. Will give that a look into now. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 3, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> Never seen 30 Rock. Will give that a look into now. Thanks!



Very different humour, but Alec Baldwin is truly the best comic actor I've ever seen. Utter genius in parts.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> Amazing. Best comedy on TV. Ever.


Not better than peep show


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 3, 2009)

> I think teenagers generally take themselves too seriously too enjoy it. Are there any teenagers out there who like this?



I might be getting on a bit, (19), but I love it.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 3, 2009)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Not better than peep show



They are both fairly even for me, but I do have more laugh out loud moments with The Inbetweeners.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It was an episode where one of the characters had a bloke he occasionally talked to about football and all his regular mates were ripping the piss out of him about it, going "friend" in a really stupid voice at him till he flipped.  I found that really funny because it was exactly like my life at school for a couple of years.



Exactly.  It is much more like my teenage years than Skins.

Funny and cringeworthy in equal measure.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 3, 2009)

Winston Legthigh said:


> woops missed it
> 
> is it gonna be on 4od?





Winston Legthigh said:


> i don't have digital



If you don't have digital, you couldn't have seen it anyway.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 4, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Exactly.  It is much more like my teenage years than Skins.
> 
> Funny and cringeworthy in equal measure.



Oh Christ yeah, Skins bears virtually no relation to those years at all for me.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 6, 2009)

"Although, this does technically mean we are pimping Neil out."

"I'm alright with that"

Neil: "Me too "


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 6, 2009)

OK was it better then the first series?  I have the first episode of this 2nd series on my hard drive but wanted to wait till I have a few episodes till  I watch - SO good as the first series????


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can catch the first episode of series 2 online?

It is strange how all four of the boys, maybe except for the 'glasses chap', are clearly acting a role about 4/5 years too young for them. I guess it has paid off though.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't really like the first series, I only dipped in and out though.

Maybe I should get involved.

I'm seriously put off by the amount of twats that watch it though, and that go around shouting 'fwend!'.

Yeah hahahaha shutup now.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 6, 2009)

it's just as bad as people saying HIRARIOUS  

give another go electro, it's very funny


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> it's just as bad as people saying HIRARIOUS
> 
> give another go electro, it's very funny



you cowbag 

I don't say that in real life.

Yeah I probably will try again. It just reminds me of when Little Britain came out and I had those fucking catchphrases in my face all the live long day.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2009)

Madusa said:


> That main guy is soo Dillinger.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 8, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> OK was it better then the first series?  I have the first episode of this 2nd series on my hard drive but wanted to wait till I have a few episodes till  I watch - SO good as the first series????



It's as good as, yes.

Although my favourite episode is still number 2 of series 1.

"You BUMDER!"


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I've caught up on all the first series now, with my fave being the caravan site one.


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 8, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> article in the timesonline


Linky?


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 8, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> It's as good as, yes.
> 
> Although my favourite episode is still number 2 of series 1.
> 
> "You BUMDER!"



Was that the episode where the mates dad caught them pissed and Will let loose with the insults?  If so, that's my fav episode


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 8, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Was that the episode where the mates dad caught them pissed and Will let loose with the insults?  If so, that's my fav episode



That's the one. 

"Ooooo, i bet you'd like my lip wouldn't you. Right around your bellend."


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2009)

Am gonna miss it tomorrow, cos I'll be at Offline. Is it repeated at all?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> That's the one.
> 
> "Ooooo, i bet you'd like my lip wouldn't you. Right around your bellend."



heh.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't forget people. 10pm - E4.


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 9, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> Don't forget people. 10pm - E4.



I haven't watched the first one yet - I'm recording the series and want to wait till I can watch 3 episodes in one go


----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2009)

Not as funny as the first Ep, but still very enjoyable. The bit where Simon got beaten up whilst being wanked off was hilarious.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Apr 10, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Not as funny as the first Ep, but still very enjoyable. The bit where Simon got beaten up whilst being wanked off was hilarious.



^ yes this was funny, but not as good as the first series.  Timing seems to be slightly off, and some 'jokes' and language too crude in parts for humour,


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 10, 2009)

Bits of it still made me rofl though.  It's all so 'nailed on' to my own youth.  Every area had an estate that the lads were mythically 'ard just because of their postcode!!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 12, 2009)

what sort of experience am i going to get at a garage apart from a depressing working class one?!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a heads up that tonights episode is on an hour later at 11pm.



Smurker said:


> Bits of it still made me rofl though.  It's all so 'nailed on' to my own youth.  Every area had an estate that the lads were mythically 'ard just because of their postcode!!


That is so true!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Isn't it normally on on Thursday?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah.  Tonight's one is a repeat of last weeks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Just downloaded series 1 of this


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Watching episode 1 of series 1, it's pretty good 

Like a cross beween Peep Show and Adrian Mole


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

For Tanky:

I watched the 1st series over the bank holiday and now I very well like it.

In the words of Jerry Maguire 'They had me at 'bumder''


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a bit rubbish to be fair. It's like one of those middle class schools populated by way too old actors with annoying whiny voices. I guess it's about suburbia, but something that seems a different world away from my schooldays.


----------



## Griff (Apr 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's a bit rubbish to be fair. It's like one of those middle class schools populated by way too old actors with annoying whiny voices. I guess it's about suburbia, but something that seems a different world away from my schooldays.



Yeah, suburbia was well away from my East London schooling, but me and my mate from school find Jay and his sexual obsessions hilarious. Reminds us of our pervy mate Ian from school. He just wouldn't shut up about sex, carrying round torn out snippits from porno mags and getting us round to watch his brothers reel to reel pornos and the like. 

We kind of fancied his mum a bit too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, and the main character's mum: seriously hot.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2009)

Griff said:


> Yeah, suburbia was well away from my East London schooling, but me and my mate from school find Jay and his sexual obsessions hilarious. Reminds us of our pervy mate Ian from school. He just wouldn't shut up about sex, carrying round torn out snippits from porno mags and getting us round to watch his brothers reel to reel pornos and the like.
> 
> We kind of fancied his mum a bit too.



Blimey hark at you old people with your reel to reel porn. We got a man in a transit van who delivered weed, porn and Freddy Krueger video cassettes to kids around the estate.


----------



## Griff (Apr 15, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Blimey hark at you old people with your reel to reel porn. We got a man in a transit van who delivered weed, porn and Freddy Krueger video cassettes to kids around the estate.




Reel to reel was where it was at, 70s bush and all that. 

Videos came with _Debbie Does Dallas_ and zombie flicks a couple of years later.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> For Tanky:
> 
> I watched the 1st series over the bank holiday and now I very well like it.
> 
> In the words of Jerry Maguire 'They had me at 'bumder''



I knew you'd like it


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahahaha, five minutes in and this week looks to be a goodun


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahahahahah, this week's episode was quality! 

"charlotte has left the chat"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

dammmmmmmmmmmn I missed it.

I even missed on E4+1.

I am a fewl.

I will download 4od again.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 16, 2009)

It is eeeeasily the best comedy on at the moment.
Jay's 'sleeping beauty' was awesome.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 17, 2009)

zoooo said:


> It is eeeeasily the best comedy on at the moment.
> Jay's 'sleeping beauty' was awesome.



I actually "lmao" at that scene


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 17, 2009)

Maggot said:


> If you don't have digital, you couldn't have seen it anyway.



i only just figured this out tonight, i thought it was on 4 for some reason

don't watch much telly


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh, and the main character's mum: seriously hot.



flirting with the french kid tonight. hot.


----------



## Griff (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuck! Completely forgot.  When's it repeated, anyone know?


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 17, 2009)

much more accurate portrayal of UK teens than Skins could ever be


----------



## tarannau (Apr 17, 2009)

To be fair, a poodle shitting into a jar would provide a more accurate representation of Uk teens than Skins does


----------



## Griff (Apr 17, 2009)

Just watched it on 4oD. 

"Your dad is so AIDS, he gave it to the monkeys!"


----------



## beeboo (Apr 17, 2009)

Griff said:


> "Your dad is so AIDS, he gave it to the monkeys!"



oh that's wrong


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2009)

beeboo said:


> oh that's wrong



"Your Dad is so AIDS, he gave it to the monkeys"

"Oi! - Take that back"

"That's what the monkeys said"


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 17, 2009)

It's wrong, but definitely something a lad of that age would say to his mate.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 17, 2009)

zoooo said:


> It is eeeeasily the best comedy on at the moment.
> Jay's 'sleeping beauty' was awesome.


  That was hilarious, I choked on my spliff whilst watching.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Maggot said:


> That was hilarious, I choked on my *spliff* whilst watching.


Skins boy 

(I choked at that part too - but only on cuppa tea!  )


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 18, 2009)

P'raps i need to give it another go then coz i found it quite boring.......


----------



## creak (Apr 19, 2009)

The first two of this series I thought were a bit mediocre, but this last one was excellent, as good as series 1. lols all round.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 19, 2009)

That Simon boy really can't act though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

aww, I love simon


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 20, 2009)

Watched all of series 1 and the first epi of series 2, and I have to say, this is superb, in fact I'd go so far as to assert that it's the best UK comedy of the decade, better than Peep Show, Extras, and about on a par with 15 Storeys High (but much more accessible than 15 SH which some peopel just find plain unfunny).

Very very good


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 20, 2009)

The yoda bit had me almost dying


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2009)

Ha! Will is the bestest.
The actor is pretty good at stand up too. He's on YouTube somewhere.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The yoda bit had me almost dying



Feisty one, she is.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 23, 2009)

10pm tonight people!


----------



## Augie March (Apr 23, 2009)

First time I've ever watched this tonight, it was very funny and very cringeworthy at the same time. Just like actually being a teenager then.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

(((((((Simon)))))))


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I like it. I still think it's well overrated. But I liked 'Bus Wankers!!' and 'sorry for putting my throat in your hands!!'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I like it. I still think it's well overrated. But I liked 'Bus Wankers!!' and 'sorry for putting my throat in your hands!!'



heh. 

I laughed at that as well.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2009)

They watched 2 girls 1 cup.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> But I liked 'sorry for putting my throat in your hands!!'





simon is such a cutie!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 24, 2009)

I met Neil and Donavon tonight, think they're doing a tour of all the big uni towns. 

And my mates got arrested, fukcing great night out.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

It's good comedy.  Mrs RD liked it too which is always a good sign.

It's much better than Peep Show, IMVHO


----------



## Woollyredhat (Apr 30, 2009)

Loved tonights episoide. Produced a few good laughs. The ex babysitter was rather yum as well.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 30, 2009)

Didn't think tonights was up to much.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 30, 2009)

I loved tonight's!

Thought last week's was a bit weaker. (But was still enjoyable.)


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2009)

Yesterday evenings episode had me in stitches for the majority, jays one liners are vair funny usually.

Next week is last of the series ain't it?


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2009)

ooooh the ex babysitter was hot!

If someone did immac your balls, you decided to stuff a wig down your pants, and you got lucky, would you think a nice girl would understand?


----------



## DRINK? (May 1, 2009)

Wasn't the best fist half though the whole getting caught w*anking was tip top....nearly up there with him trying to give himself a sleeping hand w*nk...very enjoyable


----------



## Xanadu (May 1, 2009)

O.A.Paedo


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 1, 2009)

Damnit, everyone is going on about this, I am gonna have to watch it now but it looked so shit in the ads


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Damnit, everyone is going on about this, I am gonna have to watch it now but it looked so shit in the ads



It is shit. I saw it for the first time last night. Wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It is shit. I saw it for the first time last night. Wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank wanking wank



You do have to be into juvenile humor to be fair


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

It's far more than that.  It's extremely well observed


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's far more than that.  It's extremely well observed



Yah? Which bits?


----------



## tar1984 (May 1, 2009)

After three months of being in my new flat I finally have a tv - so I was able to watch the inbetweeners last night.  It's the first one I've seen from the new series.  I was not dissapointed - it's very funny stuff!


----------



## g force (May 1, 2009)

I find bits of it very, very annoying...I mean Jay is the most two dimensional character on TV but it's more the friendship dynamic of 4 people forced together that makes it watchable. Although the phrase "clunge puppet" is now stuck in my head.


----------



## beeboo (May 1, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Damnit, everyone is going on about this, I am gonna have to watch it now but it looked so shit in the ads



I thought the trailers looked dreadful too, but believe me it is very funny.

Although it is 90% about girls and wanking.  But then it is teenage boys, so I guess that is true to life  

Neil's gormlessness never fails to crack me up, he's my personal favourite.  The whole "plane driver" thing last week had me in stitches.


----------



## Sabu (May 1, 2009)

beeboo said:


> Neil's gormlessness never fails to crack me up, he's my personal favourite.  The whole "plane driver" thing last week had me in stitches.



'Is Prince Charles angry with us, sir?'


----------



## Iguana (May 1, 2009)

Or last week when he was giving genuine consideration as to whether he would rather shag Will's mum or his own sister.


----------



## rikwakefield (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's far more than that.  It's extremely well observed



Bingo!

No program has ever got what it's like being a 16/17 year old lad so well.


----------



## andy2002 (May 1, 2009)

I think I laughed at this week's episode even more than I did the episode of Big Bang Theory that was on before it. Who'd have thought crappy old E4 would have the best two comedy shows on TV?


----------



## Maggot (May 1, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Damnit, everyone is going on about this, I am gonna have to watch it now but it looked so shit in the ads


 You're a bit late, it finishes next week.  

I thought last night's wasn't one of the better episodes, but the bit with the wig made me laugh, even though you could see it coming.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

I can see the guy who plays Will having quite a big future in comedy.  He's got a great deadpan delivery.  At times he reminds me of a junior David Baddiel crossed with Chris Barrie


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2009)

And a bit of David Mitchell?

He's ace. I think he'll be around for a while. Maybe writing too!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

And - and I know someone said above that he's one dimensional - but I actually think Jay has something of a young eric idle about him.  He's raw, but got a lot of potential.  The guy with the car though I can only see being in Hollyoaks.


----------



## beeboo (May 5, 2009)

I caught myself saying "no problemo" today


----------



## rikwakefield (May 7, 2009)

Tonight at 10pm people. 

You OAPaedos!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2009)

I'll try and catch it.

I actually watch something I want to watch when it's on so rarely these days.  Torrents are such a lifesaver...


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 7, 2009)

this is the best program on tv and its a shame that its the last one tonight i think i will be buying the DVD very soon!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2009)

ilovebush&blair said:


> this is the best program on tv and its a shame that its the last one tonight i think i will be buying the DVD very soon!



Yeah I might buy the DVDs too.

I can't buy as many DVDs as I used to in china, that would cost me about 10 million quid, but things I really dig, I'm going to buy fersure.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah I might buy the DVDs too.
> 
> I can't buy as many DVDs as I used to in china, that would cost me about 10 million quid, but things I really dig, I'm going to buy fersure.



what did u do in china? TEFL?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## cliche guevara (May 7, 2009)

I thought that they were in the second year of sixth form, and so this would be the last one ever. Turns out we have another series to look forward too, huzzah!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I thought that they were in the second year of sixth form, and so this would be the last one ever. Turns out we have another series to look forward too, huzzah!



Is that confirmed?


----------



## cliche guevara (May 7, 2009)

No, it's my presumption, sorry for not clarifying. It would makes sense though, this series has become very popular.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> No, it's my presumption, sorry for not clarifying. It would makes sense though, this series has become very popular.



Yes, hopefully.  It's probably the best UK comedy series this decade so it would be wrong for them not to make any more...


----------



## hektik (May 8, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I thought that they were in the second year of sixth form, and so this would be the last one ever. Turns out we have another series to look forward too, huzzah!



 i read somewhere that they were going to do another series, and a special, where they go on a boys holiday to spain. 

mint.


----------



## RubyBlue (May 9, 2009)

hektik said:


> and a special, where they go on a boys holiday to spain.
> 
> mint.



That would be good - the second series is over but series one is repeated next week  the 2nd series did not disappoint


----------



## electrogirl (May 9, 2009)

It was sad last night 

Good episode though. 

I liked 'is this a word????!!!'


----------



## RubyBlue (May 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It was sad last night
> 
> Good episode though.
> 
> I liked 'is this a word????!!!'



My fav ever episode was the 1st series - episode 2 - Will pissed and launching into one at the tall guys dad then at the parents house when they all kept saying 'even if he is gay'  fucking hysterical


----------



## zoooo (May 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It was sad last night
> 
> Good episode though.
> 
> I liked 'is this a word????!!!'



My favourite scene! I love Will.



RubyBlue said:


> My fav ever episode was the 1st series - episode 2 - Will pissed and launching into one at the tall guys dad then at the parents house when they all kept saying 'even if he is gay'  fucking hysterical


Ah, the bumder scene? A word that has now entered my daily vocabulary.


----------



## RubyBlue (May 10, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Ah, the bumder scene? A word that has now entered my daily vocabulary.



bumder - I was trying to remember the word


----------



## Maggot (May 10, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I thought that they were in the second year of sixth form, and so this would be the last one ever. Turns out we have another series to look forward too, huzzah!


Yes, I thought they were in the Upper Sixth, But it turns out they have just finished their Lower Sixth which they got 2 series out of!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2009)

my mate promised me proper belly laughs from this and from watching eps 1 an 2 I got belly laughs.

So tragically accurate


----------



## The Octagon (May 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> my mate promised me proper belly laughs from this and from watching eps 1 an 2 I got belly laughs.
> 
> So tragically accurate



I swear some scriptwriter did a Cameron Crowe and spent a year with me and my mates when we were at school, it's fucking eerie.

I was a cross between Will and Simon, if anyone's interested


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> my mate promised me proper belly laughs from this and from watching eps 1 an 2 I got belly laughs.
> 
> So tragically accurate



Indeed.

It's also a grower.  My wife liked one of the ones from S2, so I started her on it from the beginning, and watching it again, I found it even funnier than the first time.  It's a good sign when someone whose first language isn't English likes something.  It's about what they say, but is quite visually funny too.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I was a cross between Will and Simon, if anyone's interested



J


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah? Which bits?



I find the frequent, obvious and never-getting-old 'your mum/dad' jokes are spot on.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 28, 2009)

Just bought the DVD boxset of this. I'd only seen one or two of them before. It's brilliant, best thing I've seen for ages and is EXACTLY the same as it was at my school.


----------



## STFC (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought the boxset too, after seeing one episode round a mate's.

Excellent stuff.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2010)

While you're waiting for the next series to appear, you can click on Jay's soundboard.  http://www.jimlam.co.uk/soundboard/inbetweeners/jay/


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2010)

seriously can't wait for this!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2016)

ilovebush&blair said:


> this is the best program on tv and its a shame that its the last one tonight i think i will be buying the DVD very soon!



Finally got round to watching this excellent show. No need to buy a DVD. Not now that we have Netflix, you OAPaedos!


----------

